# Any fence sitters on 55XBR8, price dropped to $3,499 @ Best Buy.



## Tele-TV (Nov 26, 2003)

Got the word from a fellow member friend at another site the price for the 
55" XBR8 and 46" XBR8 dropped substantially at Best Buy.

I just got to figure what method should I use to pay.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

Don't buy that for that price, i can get you either of those for less


----------



## Cable Lover (Jun 19, 2007)

For $3499, Jennifer Aniston better come to my living room and act out a scene from Friends.


----------



## maceonc (Jul 16, 2007)

Where did you see this? There web site still lists it as over $4100.00.


----------



## Tele-TV (Nov 26, 2003)

^^ Hi maceonc. This was back in July ('09). Sorry for you.


----------



## NOLANSKI (Apr 4, 2007)

I love the new LCD LED lit tech OK.

But the pricing is insane.

I will stick with plasma...for bigger screen at 1/2 the cost and no issues.

Nolanski


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

For sure. You can pick up a 65" Panny S1 plasma for $2400 shipped, and no tax in many states:

http://www.butterflyphoto.com/prodinfo.phtml?id=11639&ref=Froogle_New


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Tele-TV said:


> I just got to figure what method should I use to pay.


According to my philosophy, if it ain't with cash you really can't afford it.....

That's why I don't have my Challenger yet...


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> According to my philosophy, if it ain't with cash you really can't afford it.....
> 
> That's why I don't have my Challenger yet...


You rent then? Can't imagine you plunked down 6 figures in 100 bills for a house.


----------

